# Looking for a German Tutor



## mnyx10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am looking for a tutor that can teach conversational German to my 2 kids, 15 and 11 yos. Not necessary to have teaching qualifications, just the ability and passion to inspire my kids to learn a new language.

We are located in Shah Alam. So we prefer someone who lives near our area.

Thanks very much!


----------

